# Homepage ansteuerung



## Magicrookie (7. Mrz 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin ein Einsteiger/Umsteiger in/auf Java und versuche mich gerade in der Erweiterung eines schon von mir vorhandenen Projektes.

Vorrangehend:
Ich steuere eine LED über eine Homepage fern.
Die Homepage hat einen Button zum umschalten des LED-Status und
drei Textfelder in welche Zahlen von 0 bis 255 eingesetzt werden sollen.

Ziel: 
Ein Javaprogramm, erstellt mit Netbeans, welches 2 Buttons und 3 Regler hat.
1 Button zum LED-Status ändern.
1 Button zum Senden der Zahlen der 3 Schieberegler.

Dazu sollte ich erwähnen, dass ich zur Datenübertragung die Daten in der Adressleiste mitposte.
z.B.        IP....... \?gruen=100&blau=50&rot=20

Meine Frage dabei an euch:
Ist es möglich mit den 3 Reglern die Zahlen in den 3 Textfeldern zu setzen und ist es möglich meine 2 Buttons direkt mit den 2 Buttons in Netbeans zu verbinden?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## ARadauer (7. Mrz 2012)

> Ist es möglich mit den 3 Reglern die Zahlen in den 3 Textfeldern zu setzen und ist es möglich meine 2 Buttons direkt mit den 2 Buttons in Netbeans zu verbinden?


ja kein problem und dann einfach die url aufrufen... [JAPI]UrlConnection[/JAPI] usw...


----------



## Magicrookie (7. Mrz 2012)

Kannst du das eventuell etwas genauer ausführen?
Klinge zwar nicht unbedingt unerfahren, aber ich bin es leider noch.


----------



## irgendjemand (7. Mrz 2012)

ist google bei dir kaputt ? oder findest du den link SUFU da oben rechts nicht ?

das was du vorhast wurde hier schon mehr als ausführlich genug diskutiert ... *ob mit oder ohne apache libs* ...

ein wenig eigeninitiative solltest du haben


um dir aber das grundlegende prinzip zu erklären

das was du atm über das forumlar der seite machst ist nichts anderes als HTTP GET bzw HTTP POST ... und das kann man mit java sehr einfach nach bauen ... einfach mal ein bisschen suchen ... dann solltest du grundlagen dazu finden ... das ganze dann auf deinen speziellen fall anpassen solltest du als erfahrender ITler können ... falls nicht kannst du dazu dann hier natürlich nachfragen ... aber ETWAS eigeninitiative solltest du zeigen in dem du wenigstens selbst erstmal versuchst google zu verwenden


----------



## Magicrookie (7. Mrz 2012)

Entschuldige, wenn es dir so rüber kam als ob ich mir meine Arbeit machen lassen wollte. 
Ich wollte mit der Frage niemandem auf den Schlips treten 
Habe momentan recht wenig Zeit zum programmieren und hatte nur deshalb nach einer etwas genaueren Antwort gefragt.

Ich danke dir

Werde mich die Tage mal daran setzen mein Vorhaben in die Tat um zu setzen, indem ich nach deinen Stichworten google.


----------



## irgendjemand (7. Mrz 2012)

zieh dir mal "wireshark" und guck dir an was dein browser an den server sendet ...
das baust du entweder dierekt mit streams nach ... oder verwendest der einfachheit halber URL und dessen methode openConnection()

alles weitere findest du in der API Java Platform SE 7 sowie bei google ...

btw : es kam nicht rüber als "macht mal meine aufgabe" ... es kam nur eher rüber wie "ich hab keine lust selber zu googlen" ...

und als ITler solltest du seiten wie LMGTFY und GIDF kennen ... denn das wäre so in etwa die antwort die man dir sonst geben würde ...


----------



## ARadauer (8. Mrz 2012)

irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> zieh dir mal "wireshark" und guck dir an was dein browser an den server sendet ...



nein nein... einfach die url aufrufen!
und eventuel ausgeben zb so....


```
URLConnection con = new URL(urlString).openConnection();
         con.connect();
         BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(con.getInputStream()));
         String line = null;
         while ((line = reader.readLine()) != null) {
            System.out.println(line);
         }
```



> Kannst du das eventuell etwas genauer ausführen?
> Klinge zwar nicht unbedingt unerfahren, aber ich bin es leider noch.


Was willst du den machen? Eine Rich Gui oder? Schau dir mal Swing an... da gibts genügend Anleitungen.... Lesson: Using Swing Components (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing)


----------



## irgendjemand (8. Mrz 2012)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> nein nein... einfach die url aufrufen!
> und eventuel ausgeben zb so....



es macht einen unterschied ob die daten via GET oder POST übergeben werden

klar kann man auch POST mit URLConnection machen ... aber mit wireshark könnte sich TO erstmal angucken was er überhaupt senden muss wenn er sich nicht unbedingt mit HTTP dierekt aus ein ander setzen will


----------



## ARadauer (8. Mrz 2012)

irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> es macht einen unterschied ob die daten via GET oder POST übergeben werden





> Dazu sollte ich erwähnen, dass ich zur Datenübertragung die Daten in der Adressleiste mitposte.
> z.B. IP....... \?gruen=100&blau=50&rot=20


GET...


----------



## irgendjemand (9. Mrz 2012)

ja .. soweit hab ichs auch gelesen *wobei ich persönlich HTTP GET nicht so doll finde ... da sieht MOD REWRITE irgendwie besser aus* ... und wenn man es mit URL.openConnection called hat man auch wirklich nichts weiter zu tun als ggf noch den response zu lesen ... und ich weis nicht ob es noch effizienter geht *nichts selbst mit sockets und streams schreiben ... keine großen libs ... einfach nur ein dierekter call der SE-api* ... aber ich denke das es nicht gerade schwer sein sollte ein paar buttons und slider *zum ersetzen der drei text-eingabefelder* in einer GUI zusammenzusetzen und dann die werte über URLConnection zu nem server zu schicken *bei niedrigen latenzen könnte man es sogar im EDT machen*

[WR]natürlich solltest du das strikt unterlassen ... I/O-ops werden NIEMALS im EDT ausgeführt ... sondern immer in seperaten threads ...
genaueres dazu mit 2 super beispielen findest du im e-book "Java ist auch eine Insel"[/WR]


----------

